# New project



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Started a new project Sunday. I'm re-building a 290 shell/chassis. I have the chassis finished, cleaned, lubed,new light, smokes good, etc.I was planning on building a heavy switcher,0-6-2, but have gone in a different direction. It now will be a 4-6-2 switcher. I eliminated the cow catcher and cab numbers, and using structural styrene plastic, such as scale i-beams, etc, made a new front bumper. I added a working knuckle coupler to the front. I also drilled and installed cab handrails and front boiler hand rails. I used a .030 drill bit, and made the hand rails out of .030 stainless steel stock. I also bought some scale chain and will be adding that to the front. I also have new cab numbers I will be using on the cab sides, and front i-beam bumper. Tonight I'll be painting the cab shell and front end, and hopefully be adding the hand rails and chain within the next few days. For the tender, I'm using a flyer tender chassis, but have added a great looking Marx tender shell I picked up. A serviced e-unit, new fingers top and bottom, polished drum, and a new wiring harness I made will complete the tender. I had to add pieces of wood to the inside of the tender shell as there were no provisions for screws. I also will be using a 312 trailing truck under the cab, as the original left a little to be desired. I'm not going to add any road markings on the tender, as I'm going to put this one on ebay, and will leave up to the new owner any road name he desires. ( At least I THINK I'll be putting it on ebay). Pictures to follow this evening, as I was using my son's Nikon, and I don't know how to upload the pictures from the camera to the computer. Stay tuned....:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds interesting...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Flyernut, try this, plug the camera into a USB port, then wait a minute.

Then click on lower left corner the windows button, then computer, after that opens up your computer click on where your camera is in there. It will be listed.

After you click on that it opens up its files, click the DCiM folder, that opens up the camera's file click on that and you should see the pictures that are in the camera. 

Now to down load them in the post click the paper clip, then click choose file, pick from the list and click computer, then go to the camera files and click on the picture, then upload.

Simple. 
I know I lost you at the second click huh? 

Well.....I try. 

Sometimes when you plug the camera into your USB a program will start automatically and the pictures will be there and you won't have to go into the computer to find them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Flyernut, try this, plug the camera into a USB port, then wait a minute.
> 
> Then click on lower left corner the windows button, then computer, after that opens up your computer click on where your camera is in there. It will be listed.
> 
> ...


You lost me at "plug",lol!!!!! If you saw my son's computer area, you'd be hard pressed to find the computer. It's like being on the bridge of the Enterprise. My simple little camera is simple. You plug the cable into the camera and it says down load pictures? I say yes, and that's it. My son's camera takes better pictures (close up), than mine, so I sometimes use his.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok, here's some pictures.. Out of order in the way of build.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

More pictures


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

More pictures


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

yes more pix


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

more pix


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What is the MrT chain going to be for?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I was going to put the chain on the front bumper, but have decided to just eliminate it all together






















. It looked HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Finished, and on ebay. Forgot to ad pictures


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Finished pictures


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyernut,
Great job, it looks really well done.

What did you use for the 475 number? Is that a dry transfer, rubber stamp, decal?

Thank you,
Aflyer


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

flyer,

Sounds nice, hope to see the pictures.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

how did you add the coupler?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Flyernut,
> Great job, it looks really well done.
> 
> What did you use for the 475 number? Is that a dry transfer, rubber stamp, decal?
> ...


I used dry rub transfers. They're great looking, but just a little tricky to get on straight. I think it was scenic landscapes(?). I believe Doug Peck at PortLines have them also.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

amer/flyer said:


> how did you add the coupler?


I had a spare knuckle coupler truck that I hacked off the tongue of the coupler, back to where the hole is to attach the truck to a car. I then used the light socket hole to attach that tongue to with a screw and ny-lock nut so it can swivel in the curves. The problem with the ny-lock nut is the front truck wheels were hitting the nut, so I removed the front truck. Maybe tapping the hole would be a better way.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Never seen anything like this before. Wonder how much interest there will be on E-Bay?
What next? A Corvette station wagon?? ha ha Larry


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> I used dry rub transfers. They're great looking, but just a little tricky to get on straight. I think it was scenic landscapes(?). I believe Doug Peck at PortLines have them also.


flyernut,
Thank you. I think it is very close to the factory look, I like it much better than decals, and I have read that the ink stamps are a real pain to get right.
Thanks again,
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> flyernut,
> Thank you. I think it is very close to the factory look, I like it much better than decals, and I have read that the ink stamps are a real pain to get right.
> Thanks again,
> Aflyer


I had a large set of the ink stamps/pads,etc. They are very hard ti use, and I couldn't get the hang of them. I sold them on ebay.


----------

